# FIFA World Cup Coverage on XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will kick off its coverage of FIFA World Cup Germany 2006 Soccer this Friday, March 24, with the launch of a dedicated World Cup Soccer channel for English language coverage of FIFA World Cup 2006. In addition to being the official satellite radio broadcaster for FIFA World Cup Germany 2006 Soccer, XM will produce and air the exclusive "World Cup This Week" program.

XM and its broadcast partner Futbol de Primera have amassed a team for the broadcast coverage, featuring some of the most respected and decorated names in soccer from the U.S., Mexico, Argentina, Colombia, and El Salvador. Jeff Agoos, Thomas Dooley, Carlos Hermosillo, Bora Milutinovic, Phil Schoen, Carlos Valderrama, Luis Alves "Zague" and others will provide commentary, analysis and play-by-play coverage live from Germany on channel 148 and XM Deportivo (channel 147), XM's 24-hour Spanish-language sports channel.

"This is the first time in the history of the sport that World Cup Soccer has been nationally available on radio in the U.S. in English and Spanish," said Eric Logan, executive vice president of programming for XM. "Fans living in the U.S. will be able to follow their favorite team at home, in the car or on the go with XM's unprecedented coverage of FIFA World Cup Germany 2006 Soccer."

"World Cup This Week" will provide fans with World Cup Soccer news from around the globe beginning Friday, March 24, at 9 a.m. ET with additional encores airing throughout the week. Commentary and play-by-play coverage of FIFA World Cup 2006 Tournament live from Germany begins June 5 through July 10.

Also beginning June 5, Andres Cantor, the legendary soccer play-by-play announcer and lead anchor for XM's Spanish-language World Cup coverage, will provide commentary, play-by-play coverage and news through July 10.

Broadcast schedules for FIFA World Cup Germany 2006 Soccer will soon be available at http://www.xmradio.com.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

